# Knock Sensor



## solimines (Jan 13, 2006)

When i hooked my OBD II scanner up to my computer the code for the knock sensor is comming up. Is this something i have to fix immediately, or is it ok to just keep running it the way it is? Does anyone know where i can find one really cheap. Thanks for all the help


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

solimines said:


> When i hooked my OBD II scanner up to my computer the code for the knock sensor is comming up. Is this something i have to fix immediately, or is it ok to just keep running it the way it is? Does anyone know where i can find one really cheap. Thanks for all the help


Hello-

Somtimes, the knock sensor indicates something else is going on in addition to that. That's no saying the knock sensor is bad its self, which it might be, the cost is approx $100.00. Can you give a bit of history on yout Altima, miles, last tune up, ect. 

Frank D


----------



## solimines (Jan 13, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Hello-
> 
> Somtimes, the knock sensor indicates something else is going on in addition to that. That's no saying the knock sensor is bad its self, which it might be, the cost is approx $100.00. Can you give a bit of history on yout Altima, miles, last tune up, ect.
> 
> Frank D


it is a 1996 nissan altima, with 160k miles. I just recently had to fix quite a few things: ECU, distributor, sparkplugs, and wires. So in a sense i gave it a tune up. I haven't been able to test the knock sensor manually yet. That is all the info on the car, if you could help me out it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

solimines said:


> it is a 1996 nissan altima, with 160k miles. I just recently had to fix quite a few things: ECU, distributor, sparkplugs, and wires. So in a sense i gave it a tune up. I haven't been able to test the knock sensor manually yet. That is all the info on the car, if you could help me out it would be greatly appreciated.


I have been told on this forum that the knock sensor due crap out over time, so you might have a bad one. If you have the haynes manual it might explain how to test it.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The older knock sensors are known to go bad prematurely. Unless you have a loose wiring to it, your best bet is to replace it. Until recently, I drove my car around with a bad KS for about two years and my gas mileage was still great. My KS had a crack in it.

Since you have ODBII, if you are required to get emissions testing in your area, you will fail for the KS code. So you have no choice but to replace it. I "lucked" out because they don't test this on ODBI, like mine.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

jserrano said:


> The older knock sensors are known to go bad prematurely. Unless you have a loose wiring to it, your best bet is to replace it. Until recently, I drove my car around with a bad KS for about two years and my gas mileage was still great. My KS had a crack in it.
> 
> Since you have ODBII, if you are required to get emissions testing in your area, you will fail for the KS code. So you have no choice but to replace it. I "lucked" out because they don't test this on ODBI, like mine.



Hmm I wounder if thats why I have been getting horrible gas mileage in the past 4 months. Thanks for the tip, I might just replace my knock sensor as well considering the car has 194,000 miles on it. 

Frank


----------

